# GABA with Clonazepam safe ?



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

Thinking about trying GABA for it's effect on being more social and outgoing when around people but I'm unsure how it will react with my .5 mg of clonazepam I take 2 times a day.

is this safe ? 

Also any users here use GABA and is it better to take when needed(before social event) or take at the same time everyday ?


----------



## JakedaSnake (Dec 19, 2013)

hi there,
i am new here too so maybe we can be SAS buddies!!!

GABA as a upplement csnntot cros the Blod Brain Barrier (BBB). So taking GABA does not effect your mind or body to any noticeable degree. You can go shesd snd take all the GABA you want, whenever you want and you will be fine. I hope this hekps. TTYL


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

JakedaSnake said:


> hi there,
> i am new here too so maybe we can be SAS buddies!!!
> 
> GABA as a upplement csnntot cros the Blod Brain Barrier (BBB). So taking GABA does not effect your mind or body to any noticeable degree. You can go shesd snd take all the GABA you want, whenever you want and you will be fine. I hope this hekps. TTYL


thanks for the reply.. So are you saying GABA does nothing ? I just want something to make me think less when socializing. I tend to over think everything.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

If you are enjoying the moment. You don't think as much.

Focus on having fun. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

DO NOT TAKE GABA SUPPLEMENTS IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU. 

That stuffed messed me up terribly and caused a whole negative turn in my life that caused me lots of suffering and hardship. GABA supplement is marketed as nature's natural stress reliever. And it may seem to work on a short-term basis. But real GABA is produced by your body as a critical agent of neurobiology in the brain. And if you take the extra that you get in a health food store, it can trick you body/brain into turning down your natural production of this. Then if you stop, you will not have enough and your brain will set off alarms that manifest as General Anxiety Disorder or GAD. It is horrible and may rob you of sleep. I did this and would never have screwed with it if I had any idea. It even got to a point where I had to keep taking the GABA supplement of experience fear and loathing as if it were a real narcotic. It's not "withdrawal" in the usual sense. It's a state where you don't have enough of the neurotransmitter gamma amino butyric acid (GABA) in your brain to complete proper throughput of oxygen, nutrients and by-products like chlorine which must be washed out of the neurons in your brain. If these molecules get jammed up, you will have panic attacks and there is no quick way back to normality. For a time a doctor might give you a Benzo like Xanax but you will get addicted and that will complicate things sooner than you will recover from the imbalance you caused. The only thing that helped me was Neurontin (a/k/a gabapentin) a medication which helps up your production of GABA. Supplemental GABA should be banned if you ask me. It's not a toy. It's a serious drug that can change your life very much for the worse and give you insomnia for months.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ lol, you don't know what you're talking about. Stop giving people misinformation.

GABA does absolutely nothing since it is unable to pass the blood/brain barrier unless it is chemically bonded to niacin or phenol. So you would be wasting your money.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Didn't read the posts because supplemental GABA does not cross the blood/brain barrier. Or we may have a possible solution and the natural food stores would sell out!
Oh, and yeah it's safe-IMO


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> ^ lol, you don't know what you're talking about. Stop giving people misinformation.
> 
> GABA does absolutely nothing since it is unable to pass the blood/brain barrier unless it is chemically bonded to niacin or phenol. So you would be wasting your money.


I know exactly what I'm talking about you disrespectful pompous little snot box. I have lived more than twice the time you've been wasting air on this planet and learned this lesson first hand by accidentally putting myself through hell by taking this specific unregulated supplement. I don't know if you have SA or if you're just plain anti-social because no grown up talks like that to another who had shared their personal experience of suffering which has included information conveyed to me from doctors with confirmation in my own research to find out why I was suffering the feelings of general anxiety disorder which was completely uncharacteristic of me which I would know since when it happened I was already an adult with a full life of experiences of being more than 20 years past your smug little school age. I don't know what you think you know, and it sounds like you haven't paid attention to what I said. but I personally hope your arrogance shows you the error of your ways. I have done nothing on this forum in this regard but pass on INFORMATION, not the misinformation you claim. I have no biases and want the relief anyone else does. I took the supplement as prescribed and have warned what its unseen dangers are. If you think my experience was something to laugh at, you don't belong on a civil discussion board.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

it is Pharma Gaba ... is that any different ?


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

I hear alot of different things on how GABA supplements work even though it does not cross the blood brain barrier. Some people say it calms them including my friend who takes it before social events


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

is it safe to drink while on GABA ?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> I know exactly what I'm talking about you disrespectful pompous little snot box. I have lived more than twice the time you've been wasting air on this planet and learned this lesson first hand by accidentally putting myself through hell by taking this specific unregulated supplement. I don't know if you have SA or if you're just plain anti-social because no grown up talks like that to another who had shared their personal experience of suffering which has included information conveyed to me from doctors with confirmation in my own research to find out why I was suffering the feelings of general anxiety disorder which was completely uncharacteristic of me which I would know since when it happened I was already an adult with a full life of experiences of being more than 20 years past your smug little school age. I don't know what you think you know, and it sounds like you haven't paid attention to what I said. but I personally hope your arrogance shows you the error of your ways. I have done nothing on this forum in this regard but pass on INFORMATION, not the misinformation you claim. I have no biases and want the relief anyone else does. I took the supplement as prescribed and have warned what its unseen dangers are. If you think my experience was something to laugh at, you don't belong on a civil discussion board.












First off, no you don't know what you're talking about. Second, don't you ever dare insult me like that you *****ing prick. Talk to me like that irl and you'd find yourself tasting every ingredient of the concrete that you're standing on. And for *****s sake, don't even go there with the patronizing age card as if it's the end to all arguments. Age does not make every word that comes out of your mouth to be gold plated wisdom.

The reason why you don't know what you're talking about is because it is *impossible* for GABA to cross through the blood/brain barrier.

P.S I have also taken large doses of GABA for an extended period time and it had *zero* effect whatsoever.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> P.S I have also taken large doses of GABA for an extended period time and it had *zero* effect whatsoever.


It might be one of those things that affects individuals differently. My friend who took two pills before a date said he has never felt so relaxed and calm almost too much so. He recommended I take just one. I'll try it tonight and report my thoughts on GABA.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

logieberra said:


> It might be one of those things that affects individuals differently. My friend who took two pills before a date said he has never felt so relaxed and calm almost too much so. He recommended I take just one. I'll try it tonight and report my thoughts on GABA.


Any effect is placebo. GABA must be synthesized within the brain in order to have an inhibitory effect on the nervous system. GABA itself is unable to enter the brain through the blood stream.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Any effect is placebo. GABA must be synthesized within the brain in order to have an inhibitory effect on the nervous system. GABA itself is unable to enter the brain through the blood stream.


I don't believe that.

Regardless of how little GABA may cross the BBB, its peripheral effects are direct and profound.

GABA is 'hormone or trophic factor' for non-neuronal cells. "_GABA is widely distributed in endocrine tissues including the pituitary, pancreas, adrenal glands, uterus, ovaries, placenta and testis. Moreover, GABA is involved in the pathophysiology of endocrine disorders such as diabetes mellitus, diseases of adrenal glands and reproductive tracts._" Link

GABA is an anti-inflammatory as well. "_GABA also modulates inflammation. GABA receptor transcripts are present in immune cells. GABA treatment decreases inflammatory cytokine production in peripheral macrophages&#8230;_" http://www.pnas.org/...107/6/2580.full

Inflammation is increased metabolic activity. In the brain, this increases neuronal activities. Prolonged inflammation is a primary causal factor in virtually all disease.

So taking a GABA supplement can have indirect effects on anxiety and other over-activity even if it lacks the direct effect to the brain that benzodiazepines have.


----------

